# Want to get into working at exotic animal shows



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I am really keen on gaining some work experiance for a business that do animal shows for events. You know like the types of things that would come to your school back in the day and show owls and snakes and tell you about them.

Like these for example:

Animal Birthday Parties - Zoo 4 You Animal Parties


Live Animal Parties for a Kids Birthday in London.


Would appreciate if anyone was in this industry or knew someone who was who could give me some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Jenni, Im based in London at the moment. Would really appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

i lecture at a landbased college and we work closely with a guy called Steve who runs Tropical inc. he regularly has students/individuals help out etc so might be worth contacting him to see if you could get any experience that way (he does residential stays too i believe)
they have a website 

jenn


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the heads up, I will defo drop him a email this week. I really appreciate your help, its very nice of you. x


----------

